# Photoshop - Wie tue ich Vektor Grafik an pixel ausrichten Lassen?



## Tomino (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Also meine Frage, wenn ich etwas mit dem "Füller" zeichne, dann kommen halbe Pixel manchmal dabei raus, gibt's vielleicht wie bei dem Rechteckwerkzeug eine Funktion "An Pixel ausrichten"

Alles Gute!

und danke schon mal 
Tomino


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht was du willst.

Alex


----------



## Artpet (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich nehme an Du fragst wenn du eine umriss hast (ein Auswahl) und bei füllen bei großen vergrößerung sieht man das die Farbe halb über die Auswahl hinausragt, oder?
Ein "Füller" Du meinst bestimmt das Pfadwerkzeug ist ein Vektor und das hat überhaupt nichts mit Pixel zu tun. Mit Pixel entstehen "Treppchen", mit Vektor nicht. 
Der Pixel kann nicht schräg geteilt werden deshab steht da etwas über. Außerdem achte auf richtige Auflösung und Weichheitgrad in die Auswahl die Du mit Pfad erstellst hast und dann mit Farbe füllst. Keine weiche kante = exakt gefühlte Fläche

Schau hier, ich hoffe ich habe Dich richtig verstanden


----------



## Tomino (20. Oktober 2007)

Ok, danke schonmal.

Also eigentlich meine ich:
Wenn man für die Webbereich arbeitet, (wie ich), kommt es zu halben Pixeln, wenn man Pfade dabei verwendet. Da sich diese ja nicht an den Pixeln orientieren.
Wisst ihr was ich mit "halben Pixeln" meine?

Hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.hackthenet.de/weblog/161/photoshop-halbe-pixel-vermeiden

So kann man bei den Rechteckwerkzeugen auswählen, dass sich nun diese Formen an Pixeln orientieren sollen, damit ist es nicht zu solchen "Halb Pixeln" kommt. 

Nun ist meine Frage: Geht das ganze auch mit dem stinknormalen Pfadwerkzeug?
Wenn man z.B. eine Gerade zeichnet?
Bis jetzt habe ich das immer wieder von Hand ausgeglichen. 

Alles Gute!
Tomino


und Danke


----------



## Artpet (20. Oktober 2007)

Alsoooo,
Mit Pfadwerkzeug hab keine von diese option gefunden "an pixel ausrichten..."
Und solange du mit pixelbasiertes Programm arbeitest bekommst Du immer die treppchen Effekt


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt keine halben Pixel. Wenn man Antialasing so bezeichnet ist es nicht korrekt. 

Alex


----------



## Tomino (26. Oktober 2007)

@ Alexander Groß

Ja und Nein. Eigentlich nicht. 
Wenn man dieses "Problem" umschreiben möchte, ist, denke ich, der Begriff, "halbe Pixel" recht Aussage kräftig.


Was ich meine, kann man auf dem Bild erkennen. 
Es geht um den untersten Pfad, er geht in eine neue Pixelreihe mit rein ( es ist 32 fache vergrößerung)
und das ergibt, das da ein "Halber Pixel" ist. Übrigens setze ich meist den "Halben Pixel" in Anführungszeichen.

Kann man das auch umstellen?

Habe ich jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen verständlicher ausgedrückt?

Alles Gute und Danke!


----------

